# First time engine build



## julius (Jun 24, 2009)

I have just purchased Jerry Howell V4 plans. I am a certified machinist of 20 years but never built a small engine. I can read the drawing with no problem. The QUESTION is Bob Shore engine or Jerry's. Any input would be appreciated. I am going to build the engine on a manual lathe and mill.

Thanks 

Julius


----------



## rake60 (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Julius.

Rick


----------



## steamer (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Julius,

Welcome....jump right in....if you get in a spot...this forum is the place to be! ;D

Dave


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Julius,

Welcome to the forum. I can't recommend one over the other as far as Bob Shore's or Jerry's V4, but since this would be your first, don't rule out a single cylinder or even a twin as a first effort. That is in no way a statement as to your skills as a machinist, which no doubt exceed mine. Only that the transition from commercial machining to small engines may not be seamless and it may be good to start with something less complicated to get that first success under your belt. I have no doubt that your skills are up to the challenge, its more that things aren't always what they seem at first glance. There are numerous posts on sterling and atmospheric engines for example here on this forum, and many of them relate to the finiky (sp?) nature of getting them to run well, however simple the design may look on paper. 

Whatever your decision, best wishes...and again welcome to HMEM.

Bill


----------



## Maryak (Jun 25, 2009)

Julius,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## julius (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks to all who responded to my question. What REALLY got me excited was the ENGINE OF THE MONTH, OCT 2008. Are there any plans of this engine available for purchase? Is this a difficult engine to build? If not, I guess the Howell is what I will build. Be prepared for a lot of questions LOL. Thank you once again.

Julius


----------



## julius (Jun 26, 2009)

Has anyone built a SEAL 15CC engine ? It is does not appear to be difficult.

Thanks 
Julius


----------



## cobra428 (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome Aboard Julius,
Here's the thread on the engine of the month and will explain what went into building it
Enjoy

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5068.0

Tony


----------



## arnoldb (Jun 26, 2009)

wEc1 Julius 

This is a GREAT forum, and both you and Tony (cobra428) obviously like gbritnell's engines  - you liked the Oct 2008 model and Tony referred you to gbritnell's current EOM winner!

Regards, Arnold


----------

